# Japan Trip 2017



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2017)

From September 14th, 2017 to October 18th, 2017, Japanese Knife Imports will remain open, but the schedule will be slightly altered. In addition to our normal day off on Thursday, we will also be closed on Sunday. We will also be extending out Saturday hours by 1 hour, opening at noon and closing at 6 pm. This change is only active from Sept. 14th to Oct. 18th. See below for our schedule and hours:

Sunday- Closed
Monday- 11 am to 6 pm
Tuesday- 11 am to 6 pm
Wednesday- 11 am to 6 pm
Thursday- Closed
Friday- 11 am to 6 pm
Saturday- Noon to 6 pm
During this time, Jonathan and Sara (the owners) will be returning to Japan for their annual business trip. While they are there, they will be meeting with the craftsmen we currently work with, some new perspective craftsmen we are interested in possibly doing business with, and Jonathan will continue to train under the various craftsmen he trains under each year. This is the second year the store will be open while they are gone.

The store will be run by Josh and Sumiko for the entire month, and Sam will be coming in periodically to help out with of sharpening (which will be handled by both Josh and Sam, who have been training with Jonathan for quite some time). There should be no change to our normal shipping time frame, but sharpening may be a bit slower without Jonathan at the store. Additionally, some more complicated sharpening Jobs may be declined while Jonathan is out of town. Please check with the store first before dropping off any sharpening work. Sam has been training with us for about 4 years and is a very capable sharpener whom we obviously trust enough to take care of sharpening while we are gone. Josh has been training with us for a little over 1 year, and has quickly progressed with his sharpening skills.

Jonathan and Sara will be checking e-mails regularly while in Japan, so if there are any questions that Josh, Sumiko, or Sam are unable to answer, feel free to contact us (if they haven't already).

Thank you very much for your patience and understanding, and we are looking forward to seeing you in November when we return from Japan.

-Jon and Sara

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/limited-store-hours-change-of-schedule


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 3, 2017)

Have a great trip! I love seeing your photos on instagram when you travel. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## 42537703 (Sep 4, 2017)

Any chance of getting the gesshin hide blue 2 gyuto back in stock?


----------



## chipzaroy (Sep 4, 2017)

Have a fun and safe trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Sep 4, 2017)

42537703 said:


> Any chance of getting the gesshin hide blue 2 gyuto back in stock?



they are on order, but i rarely bring knives back with me, as the numbers of things we have on order are much larger than fit in my suitcase. That being said, I hope they show up soon.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 14, 2017)

You all have a great / safe trip (pic's/posts please) & figure out how to continue to bring us KKF's fantastic knives, sharpening stuff, cool stuff & just awesome stuff! Plus you know what I want to see if you can find ... :bliss:

TjA


----------



## JBroida (Sep 14, 2017)

thanks... see you guys on the other side


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 14, 2017)

Will you be spending any time in Kyoto?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 14, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 14, 2017)

Have a good trip and share some pictures on the photo thread


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 25, 2017)

Did you put 50,000 yen down on the sumo champ Kisenosato like I requested?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 25, 2017)

Lol... kenzo ate him


----------

